# UP-LOAD PROBLEMS



## NorthernWinos (Oct 11, 2006)

Okay, I got the computer reoaled after a nasty virus...I have downloaded all the Up-Dates for Windows XP, including Service Pack 2....everything seems to be running as before.... Pop-Up blockers are working, etc...





I am still having problems with this Site....I figured out how to get the little Emoticons to work....for those I have to click on the [more...] under the samples and can use them from the more box...





I can not use any of the Up-Load Icons for photos..links....BOLD....UNDERLINE...etc...It was suggested to use the SHIFT KEY or CONTROL KEY and then click on those icons....BUT...that doesn't work either...I also have tried by turning off the Pop-Up Blocker for this Site too...

Is there some settings I can change in the [Settings Site] for this page...?Any more suggestions would be appriciated...

It worked like a charm before...
*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## masta (Oct 11, 2006)

A few questions for you so I can try and find out why you are having trouble now:
Did your internet service provider change?


What type of anti-virus/anti-spam software areyou using?


I know Bill B still has issues with uploading pictures that we have not been able to solve as of yet.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 11, 2006)

masta said:


> A few questions for you so I can try and find out why you are having trouble now:
> 
> 
> Did your internet service provider change?
> ...



Thanks for your reply!!!*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Oct 11, 2006)

Are you using the quick reply editor. If so, I don't have image uploads or much else available either. Use the post reply feature to bring up a better editor. Also in the profile settings , use the WYSIWIG editor feature for better control. The viruses, spyware, spam etc. have become such a nuisance nowdays. I repaired computers for 15+ years, but gave it up several years ago because I got tired of trying to outsmart the hackers. Now I have 2 programmers in the family(my 2 oldest sons).


----------



## masta (Oct 11, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> I can not use any of the Up-Load Icons for photos..links....BOLD....UNDERLINE...etc...It was suggested to use the SHIFT KEY or CONTROL KEY and then click on those icons....BUT...that doesn't work either...I also have tried by turning off the Pop-Up Blocker for this Site too...
> 
> Is there some settings I can change in the [Settings Site] for this page...?Any more suggestions would be appriciated...
> 
> It worked like a charm before...




Do you see the up-load icons for photos..links...bold..underline..etc and just can't use them? Are they there and nothing happens when you click on them?


Also need to know if you see any error messages and what they say if you do.


Can you disable your anti-virus softwaretemporarily and try posting and see if this works? This should narrow donewhether it is your virus software or a setting in windows.*Edited by: masta *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 11, 2006)

Do you see the up-load icons for photos..links...bold..underline..etc and just can't use them? Are they there and nothing happens when you click on them?

YES, I see them...nothing happens when I click on them....except...the line that flashes where you are to type the next letter....stops flashing.. [don't know what you call it...[maybe cursor> </font>


 
 Also need to know if you see any error messages and what they say if you do.


</font>There are no error messages..just nothing happens.....as you can see I can use the fold down boxes...just not the icons....</font>

 
Can you disable your anti-virus software temporarily and try posting and see if this works? This should narrow done whether it is your virus software or a setting in windows.[/QUOTE] 

I do disable my Pop-Up blocker, and have the Fine Vine Wines Web Site on the 'allow' tab....</font>

I will try to temporary disable the Anti-Virus program, and see if that works....</font>

THANKS!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 11, 2006)

appleman said:


> Are you using the quick reply editor. If so, I don't have image uploads or much else available either. Use the post reply feature to bring up a better editor. Also in the profile settings , use the WYSIWIG editor feature for better control. The viruses, spyware, spam etc. have become such a nuisance nowdays. I repaired computers for 15+ years, but gave it up several years ago because I got tired of trying to outsmart the hackers. Now I have 2 programmers in the family(my 2 oldest sons).



Since this Web Site got Upgraded awhile back I have been using the Reply box in the previous Post....

I saw the WYSIWIG in the setting, but didn't know what it was for....will try that too.

THANKS for your input...will try everything and if it doesn't work will be happy just to read and Post...and enjoy the Site....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 11, 2006)

appleman said:


> Are you using the quick reply editor. If so, I don't have image uploads or much else available either. Use the post reply feature to bring up a better editor. Also in the profile settings , use the WYSIWIG editor feature for better control. The viruses, spyware, spam etc. have become such a nuisance nowdays. I repaired computers for 15+ years, but gave it up several years ago because I got tired of trying to outsmart the hackers. Now I have 2 programmers in the family(my 2 oldest sons).



Tried the WYSIWIG and it seemed to work....but when I clicked on BROWSE to find the photos it didn't Upload them...it appeared to go through the motions tho...
Also...In the box under FILE NAMEall the Members names of the FORUM appeared...
Also...in the large dialog box on the URL side was a message in a foreign language....then the computer would lock up and about 35 browsers would open....and the SITE would Lock-Up....I had to boot the computer to get out and restart...Did this twice?

I got rid of the WYSIWIG setting and things seem to be back to normal...maybe my problems are just with my computer....So...don't fret...I can get by this way.

Thanks again for your time...



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, NW it sounds like you have weird things going on in that computer. The preview window of the post editor does fill with latin until you actually post. I think it's just a space filler. Anyway, I hope the virus didn't embed further into your system. My main work computer last year picked up a virus somehow even though I use all sorts of protection. It got so bad that the system wouldn't even get to a bios boot up screen- it would just sit there. I was sure it had died. Just for chuckles, I unhooked the main hard drive- kept the second one in there and it went through bios. I loaded the system on that drive, reinstalled virus protection and ran the scan. It found 17 viruses that didn't show up while using the other drive.


Did you format the drive before reinstalling the system? If you used the original system restore disk a lot of times it offers to just reinstall windows and drivers- that doesn't necessarily format the drive. If it didn't there may still be a virus lurking masking itself. Also - are you sure you had a virus? I mean did a window pop up saying you had one? Sometimes the cpu, memory or another chip can become intermittent and starts causing problems similar to virus behavior. Hopefully we can get to the root of your problem- we all enjoy your posts and pictures.


----------



## Dean (Oct 11, 2006)

NW, since this is a new build of the OS, you will need some plug-ins to make things work in browsers nicely. Go to www.java.com and install the Java Virtual Machine. After that is installed, come back to this site and see if things work a little better for you. Windows XP with SP2 no longer includes the older Microsoft JVM,, and on new builds that is almost always missing.*Edited by: Dean *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2006)

Dean, that is such a cool avatar.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 11, 2006)

appleman said:


> Wow, NW it sounds like you have weird things going on in that computer. The preview window of the post editor does fill with latin until you actually post. I think it's just a space filler. Anyway, I hope the virus didn't embed further into your system. My main work computer last year picked up a virus somehow even though I use all sorts of protection. It got so bad that the system wouldn't even get to a bios boot up screen- it would just sit there. I was sure it had died. Just for chuckles, I unhooked the main hard drive- kept the second one in there and it went through bios. I loaded the system on that drive, reinstalled virus protection and ran the scan. It found 17 viruses that didn't show up while using the other drive.
> 
> 
> Did you format the drive before reinstalling the system? If you used the original system restore disk a lot of times it offers to just reinstall windows and drivers- that doesn't necessarily format the drive. If it didn't there may still be a virus lurking masking itself. Also - are you sure you had a virus? I mean did a window pop up saying you had one? Sometimes the cpu, memory or another chip can become intermittent and starts causing problems similar to virus behavior.  Hopefully we can get to the root of your problem- we all enjoy your posts and pictures.



I ordered a set of Restore/Recovery disks from the computer company ..[Hewlett Packard]...my service center at my phone company installed them for me...so I don't know what he did...
The computer seems to be working perfectly...except for uploading photos to this Site....so I can live without that feature...
Might call the service center for some suggestions...
I am just happy to have the machine working so well...Thanks for your interest...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 11, 2006)

Dean said:


> NW, since this is a new build of the OS, you will need some plug-ins to make things work in browsers nicely. Go to www.java.com and install the Java Virtual Machine. After that is installed, come back to this site and see if things work a little better for you. Windows XP with SP2 no longer includes the older Microsoft JVM,, and on new builds that is almost always missing.



Thanks Dean...I went to that Site...it looks like a bulky download, will try it tomorrow.... Thanks again


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 11, 2006)

You know what I just love about this place? It's like a big, extended family. No matter the issue someone is willing to help.



Group hug!


----------



## masta (Oct 11, 2006)

Great job Richard and Dean with the tech info.



My hope is that this issue can be solved and we all learn a bit more about our computers and the endless issues they bring.


Thanks


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 12, 2006)

YEEEEE-HAAAAAW!!!!</font>

It appears to be working....I went to the Java page....It would only allow me to Download.... J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 update 6....

On that Download the GOOGLE toolbar was also an option, I downloaded it as well, as I had it before....

The first try on this Site the UpLoad box appeared....then it didn't work again with many tries...

I changed some settings in the Internet Options [Advanced] and this time it worked....we'll see if it continues....

Thanks Everyone for your input... Everyone's concern is much appriciated....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 12, 2006)

I tried again....and the Upload box didn't appear....Go figure


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 12, 2006)

Go figure...it worked again...didn't do anything different....

Try to Upload another photo and it doesn't work again... Go figure.....





Try the Shift Key and Ctrl Key as well...no luck there either....Guess I will try and try again...

This is too much for my Chemo Brain...too early for a drink!!!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 12, 2006)

I assume you rebooted after loading the java. If not sometimes you get limited sucess until you reboot. I even sometimes puposely reboot twice, in case the system crashes before sucessfully shutting down- which can put the system back to pre-installation. Glad to hear you are at least somewhat sucessful!









By the way - who decides how early is too early for a drink - You can always say it is some of Granny's fall tonic.


*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## masta (Oct 12, 2006)

Try again with the WYSIWYG post editor enabled.Without this enabled you don't get all the features of the forum when posting.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 12, 2006)

Appleman:
Rebooted many times...so that wasn't the problem
Tried different settings too...then rebooted again....

Masta: 
I did try the WISIWYG setting again...it didn't Upload photos and locked up....so that's not for me.

Will continue to try different settings, tho without changing any the Upload box might appear....and...might not...
So...who's to say what's going on....all other Sites are working great....Non Internet programs work like a charm....so will play with it again.

Thanks again guys...much appreciated!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 12, 2006)

Okay...this time...I clicked on the Upload Icon before the page was fully loaded...think I have done that before with success....

Now...I try to Upload another photo and it doesn't work...So it goes...Not to worry...will work this thing out....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 12, 2006)

If I come onto the Site from another...like eBay...go to this Post...Click on the Reply in a previous Post...and "git 'r done" before the page is fully loaded...the Upload box appears.... Not always...but sometimes.. So go figure...¿</font>


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 12, 2006)

http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2037&PN=3


Interesting....

Had to try this...
I clicked on the Upload Link Icon as soon as the page was loading and that Upload box appears to work...But had to be quick...Hummm!!!!

But...tried it again and it only works with the first click...Rather odd isn't it...



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Dean (Oct 12, 2006)

hmmmmmm, sounds like a page caching issue to me. However, I don't have an easy solution. You could try to download and install firefox and try that as your web browser. That would tell you if it was computer or IE related.

Wade: thanks for the comment on the avatar!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 13, 2006)

GUESS WHAT....</font>






FIGURED SOMETHING OUT!!!!</font>






IF I CLICK ON THE POP-UP BLOCKER IN THE GOOGLE TOOL BAR....</font>






I CAN UPLOAD PHOTOS.....</font>






AT WILL....ALL I WANT....</font>






GO FIGURE THAT ONE!!!!</font>


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 13, 2006)

WELL?????????????????


It's been 15 minutes! No new pictures.............. It's been over a week.......


More Pics!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 13, 2006)

Thats what I said under Computer virus post. Glad to hear that your up and running.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 13, 2006)

wadewade said:


> Thats what I said under Computer virus post. Glad to hear that your up and running.




NOW...IT'S NOT WORKING AGAIN...GOT TO GET THIS FIGURED OUT!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 13, 2006)

It worked a second ago...Posted...SAFE FERMENTING... under General Winemaking/Discussions...
So...guess I just got to play with it...and get lucky once in awhile...





http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2052

The UpLoad Link works occasionally to...but not this time....*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 13, 2006)

Fall sunset on de-range.....


----------



## grapeman (Oct 13, 2006)

I can't believe your luck.



That really sucks. First the euphoria of sucess and then the pits of failure. In a case like this, before you have spent oo much time rebuilding the system, I would probably do an fdisk with format and then a new system install. Wipe everything out!!! You already lost all your pictures and everything and this is really bugging you! Things worked before and should again. If the tech from HP did everthing online, you had no controll to know what he did. A fresh load of Windows and reinstall of everything should get everything working again. I know it's a PITA, I've done it thousands of times as a tech, but sometimes it's the only way to get what you want working again.


As a side note NW, I got a replacement monitor TV from Dell today. My 26 inch TV has been dying and it is a common problem with the monitor. It had picture in picture, but the new 26 inch didn't- so they replaced it with a 32 inch display. It was even out of warranty, but since so many people had problems, they are replacing them for owners that report the problem. Now that's customer service on par with George!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 13, 2006)

What a beutiful sunset. I just used it as my wallpaper.


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 13, 2006)

wadewade said:


> What a beutiful sunset. I just used it as my wallpaper.



Took the photo this evening...it is also on my desktop....Glad it uploaded this time...


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 13, 2006)

Very nice picture NW. I have to agree with Apple, before you get to wrapped up with solving problems that you may not be able to, dump it and do it again. Sounds like a pain, but will save you tons of agrivation in the future.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 14, 2006)

jobe05 said:


> Very nice picture NW.  I have to agree with Apple, before you get to wrapped up with solving problems that you may not be able to, dump it and do it again.  Sounds like a pain, but will save you tons of agrivation in the future.




The computer is working like a charm....this is the only Site I have problems with...and it seems to work intermittently...so am happy with it...


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 14, 2006)

Beauty! It is now our desk top background!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 14, 2006)

PolishWineP said:


> Beauty!  It is now our desk top background!



When the photo is big like that...you can see the evening star too...Once in awhile you get lucky with a photo......Some of the shots were so-so...this one was zoomed up, it gathered more light....
When I use the regular camera I get a few on each roll that are good ones too....
I like the digital, you can take many shots and sort them out....Know now to backUp the pictures...live and learn....*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 14, 2006)

One of these shots 'might' have the evening star.......about 11 o'clock...1/3 of the way down....Maybe it's an illusion....a UFO ¿</font>Showed up when I put it on my Desktop....Might have been on the first UpLoad above...







*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 6, 2006)

Have been having those problems Up-Loading photos....and had found that if I click on the Up-Load Icon before the page was fully loaded...I was then able to sneak one photo in...
Now...when I am Up-Loading a photo I get the Internet Explorer Script Error Message....so am back to square one with a new hurdle.
I get that script error message on a few other Sites that I visit, usually when I either click Yes or No it continues to load the page.....
Any ideas????


----------



## masta (Nov 6, 2006)

What is the exact IE script mesage you are getting?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 6, 2006)

masta said:


> What is the exact IE script mesage you are getting?



It's Run Time Error with the script on the page...it comes up while the photo is uploading....I'll try to bring one up and read it in full....It might take awhile....
I tried the WYSIWYG setting too and got the same script error...It has to be my computer.
Don't fret too much over this...I am just happy to read the Posts, learn and Reply...so hope the problem will just fix itself....someday!!!
I am able to UpLoad photos to the WalMart Photo Center to get developed with no problems...*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Waldo (Nov 7, 2006)

I upload all my photos to http://photobucket.com/then you just copy the "IMG" to your post here. Trouble free and you can easily post multiple photos at once. I usually do my post in word pad if it is going to havemultiple photosthen just cut and paste to my post here.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 7, 2006)

Waldo said:


> I upload all my photos to http://photobucket.com/ then you just copy the "IMG" to your post here. Trouble free and you can easily post multiple photos at once. I usually do my post in word pad if it is going to have multiple photos then just cut and paste to my post here.



WALDO....THANK YOU..I think I like this</font>

It appears to work...THANK YOU...THANK YOU...THANK YOU






Here is another Black Currant for you to play with...









*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------

